# Line Out Converter Install



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has ever installed a line out converter behind the factory head unit in a 2003 Jetta GLi with Monsoon Premium 6 system. I used the Green wire for the RR+, Black wire for the RR-, Orange wire for the RF+, and another black wire for the RF-. I tried following the wire diagram on the radio but it looks like something I did fried the LOC. I'm currently running a MTX 942 to a JL W7 12" sub using 1/0 power wire and ground wire. The LOC is a PAC SOEM-T. I hooked the yellow wire up to the +12v constant. I hooked the black/blue up to ground and I hooked the solid blue to the amps remote turn on. At first it seemed to be working fine. I tried pushing everything in the radio cavity and then it stopped working. I think i might have shorted something, but I'm not sure. I was hoping to rule out incorrect wiring. Anyone know if you can catch the high level inputs behind the radio?


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

So, it appears the amp turn on wire was grounding out which cause the SOEM-T to ground out and fry itself. I reinstalled the new soem-t and it's turning the amp on but now I have a different problem. 

Now, everytime the bass hits hard, the factory speakers start to distort and sound staticky. I'm not sure where to go with this. I re-ran a set of RCA wires thinking that the RCA wires were grounding out too and that didn't change the problem. Im starting to think maybe the monsoon amp is running out of amperage when the bass hits because the monsoon system works fine when it the RCA wires are unplugged but when the RCA wires are plugged in; I get the static. Or it might be that there is a loose wire around the monsoon amp that rattles. I'm going to test that theory by removing the sub from the car in a little bit. Anyone have any other ideas? Is it possibly that the SOEM-T is pulling too much signal from the lines coming out of the headunit? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

If you have the Monsoon system these are the wire colors behind the radio: 

Left Front + to Amp	13	YW 
Left Front - to Amp	14	BK 
Right Front + to Amp	11	BK 
Right Front - to Amp	12	GN 
Left Rear + to Amp	15	BK 
Left Rear - to Amp	16	WT 
Right Rear + to Amp	9	BK 
Right Rear - to Amp	10	BN 

1. I would not use a LOC that supplies remote turn on/needs power. An accessory is easy to get to (75X beneath the driver side dash). 

2. How did you make the connections to the speaker wires? These wires are the pre-amp wires so if there is any disruption in the signal, that disruption will be audible when the amplifier reproduces it. 

Are you certain that it's the speaker not the door panel rattling? Also are you sure its just not the speaker being over excurted from the amount of bass you are playing (as you do not have a separate control for the subwoofer so your bass output directly correlates between the speakers and the woofer.


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

NFrazier said:


> If you have the Monsoon system these are the wire colors behind the radio:
> 
> Left Front + to Amp	13	YW
> Left Front - to Amp	14	BK
> ...


 I couldn't deal with figuring out this problem....so I ordered a Kenwood KDC-X996. We'll see if the problem was with the PAC or that monsoon system tomorrow when it gets here. Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you use a LOC that suppiles remote turn on/needs power? 

Also, I soldered and taped the wires. I'm 100% positive the speakers are distorting. The static sounds really bad. Not like a little distortion, almost like white noise that you would hear on a radio station that isn't broadcasting anything. 

Since these are pre-amp wires, the SOEM-T has the option to change the input between wired and RCA. I noticed that the amp/sub is much louder when I switch the amp to RCA but since I'm tapping into wires, I was thinking that I should be using the wired selection. Do you think I should use the RCA selection? 

Here's the manual for the SOEM-T if you don't know what I'm talking about. 

http://www.pac-audio.com/PACProductData/SOEM-T/1_Instructions/soem-t_instructions_091709.pdf


----------

